# SEMA 2009: Kevin Morgan Designs Trans Am Makes Official Debut



## Administrator (Mar 14, 2008)

The Lingenfelter Trans Am Concept wasn't the only TA on display at the 2009 SEMA Show, with Kevin Morgan Designs debuting its version of the iconic car. Based on a slightly more modern interpretation of the Trans Am, the Kevin Morgan car takes its cues from the 1977-'78 model and is based on the all-new 2010 Camaro.

The car certainly looks aggressive with a low slung front air dam and a massive gold Screamin' Chicken on the hood. And of course, there's a big ducktail spoiler and a stylish set of golf mesh wheels.

The team even went so far as to built a classic Pontiac logo into the car's new front end.

On the whole, we like it more than the Lingenfelter design, although the gold interior accents are definitely excessive.

Kevin Morgan Designs has announced a deal with the Trans Am Depot and is expected to start offering the Phoenix Trans Am conversion in the near future.

For more check out AutoGuide's live SEMA Show coverage here!

More: *SEMA 2009: Kevin Morgan Designs Trans Am Makes Official Debut* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Oh man that's hideous.
It's a frggin Camaro with Trans-Am markings.

The shot from the back looks like royal hell. Looks like the brim of a woman's hat wrapped around the rear end. Reminds me of the batmobile.

The bird on the hood is too large it overpowers. 

Somethings are better left alone. This is a travesty.

But what do I know. :willy:


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

They should have made it look like a '67 or '68... that's the same timeframe the 2010 Camaro stole it's looks from.


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

i like the lingenfelter one better!!!


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

that is disgusting!


----------

